# looking for a home for adorable, friendly cat in need in Ont



## animal-lover (May 21, 2005)

Hello,

I know a cat who is in desperate need of a home. He is a white male cat (no hearing issues) who I am waiting to hear a guess on his age (he is under a year). He has not yet been fixed or declawed but does not spray and has only ever shown slight aggression toward male cats. He has been in a house with dogs, cats, birds, etc. and gets along fine. He is friendly, cuddly, lovable, and lets you hold him upside down, on his back, whatever, as long as he can be with you. He can be a bit vocal, I think there may be some siamese in him, but I don't know this for a fact. I am taking him in - my mom has given me four weeks to find him a home or the person who owns him will put him back in the shelter (I am rescueing him from there). This is the second time his owner (he's had 2 now) has abandoned him in his short life. Please help me to find him a great home. He is located in Ontario, Canada. Please e-mail [email protected] for more information and I will be getting a picture of him in the next couple of days. Thank you so much.


----------



## animal-lover (May 21, 2005)

*home found*

Hey,
As the title says, I found a home for this cat - thanks so much.


----------

